# Lets see your cell phone photos!!! With or without add on lenses.



## somewhatshocked

I've got a bunch of decent cell phone shots.

Here's a sampling:


----------



## rodcuda

Very nice, I assume those are using a macro lens?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Thanks.

Some are macro shots, others are taken with the naked iPhone 4 camera.


----------



## rodcuda

Wow, I need to spend a little time taking better pics!!!


----------



## CPD

Here are just a few of mine


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWA-Planted

Shrimp butt.. Lol










Cherry









Schooling









Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## rodcuda

Very nice, I like it when the neons school like that.


----------



## TickleMyElmo




----------



## rodcuda

That's a cell phone pic?


----------



## TickleMyElmo

rodcuda said:


> That's a cell phone pic?


Sure is, iPhone 4...


----------



## lpsouth1978

This one is from the Chilli Peppers concert a few days ago, using the Panorama on my iphone.


----------



## iscerus

Taken with my EVO 3D, Side by Side shot conversion...you'll have to unfocus your eyes.

p.s. Sorry for the glare and the quick shot, not exactly great (and that's saying a lot since I have horrible photography skills).


----------



## charms

Most of my tank shots are from my cell phone! 














































All taken w/ my Samsung Galaxy 2 in the past 4/5 months 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Disher

Aponogeton bulb that bloomed in my plant bowl. Taken with an IPhone 4.


----------



## rodcuda

I really like the blooming Aponogeton.


----------



## jbrady33

Everything in my sigs, and every picture on my posts was with an HTC Titan Windows Phone 7 (8 MP)

One correction - my avatar pic is a scanned film photo, not cell phone pic


----------



## R.C.

West African plant - _Ammania gracilis _

Taken with Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## ChadRamsey

iphone 5 panoramic











my work truck


----------



## rodcuda

I still can't match those. I'll keep practicing. 

Snail sex


----------



## auban

dollar sunfish, taken with an iphone 4s.


----------



## auban

a waterfall i found in north carolina.

taken on a samsung galaxy S2


----------



## mattschaefer92

Here are a couple of halfway decent ones I've taken with my iPhone 4. I'm not a huge fan of the camera on my phone though, it usually takes pretty bad pictures.


----------



## Borikuan

Double post,  look below


----------



## Borikuan

Epic 4G Touch



















I used a loupe in front of the lens for this macros...


----------



## Sethjohnson30

somewhatshocked said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Some are macro shots, others are taken with the naked iPhone 4 camera.


What macro lense are you using? My iPhone 4 with macro won't do that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethjohnson30

Well for some reason most of my iPhone photos are to large to upload even set on low quality.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodcuda

I finally got a decent photo. Not as good as some of yours but better for me!!!


----------



## rodcuda

Another


----------



## rodcuda

This is a ramshorn?


----------



## rodcuda

Blue neo


----------



## NWA-Planted

Just took these a few days ago, no extra lens


















Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## rodcuda

Been playing with a macro lens


----------



## rodcuda

Another


----------



## jbrady33

HTC Titan (original, not the II) stock lens, auto-macro setting, through a bow-front!


----------



## CPD

iPhone 4S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dany08fa

Those with iphones try out the app snapseed. I use it on a lot of my phone pics and its the best photo editing app imo. Take a couple time to get used to but itll make your phone pics a lot better looking. Oh and its free


----------



## Robotponys

I take all my photos with my iPhone 4 S. Here are some of them, but a lot are not at the best quality because I have bad signal here. :/










Macro lenses


----------



## Robotponys

Agh they look terrible! :l They are so much sharper and on my phone. 

I will try snapseed.


----------



## 245Bettalover

Here my pic took by my Lg env touch.


----------



## rodcuda

Just got Snapseed and will see how good it is! Not fre though, was $4.99


----------



## Xavier10




----------



## Xavier10




----------



## Xavier10

Old pics. The dog pics pretty new. His name is meeko he is kind of a big deal in NYC.


----------



## mechtec

android not really all that good 









gary


----------



## Sethjohnson30

I've got a few more



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Not all aquarium related but I've been having fun with a few photo apps lately


----------



## oldpunk78

I have only taken one or two good shots with my phone. I don't think I keep it steady enough


----------



## Sethjohnson30

oldpunk78 said:


> I have only taken one or two good shots with my phone. I don't think I keep it steady enough


That's nice, what phone are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpunk78

Sethjohnson30 said:


> That's nice, what phone are you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


htc vivid


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Nice pictures


----------



## Amandas tank

Some great looking cell pictures everyone! Here's four of mine. I love my cell phone!


----------



## Xavier10




----------



## Barbgirl

My evil kitten! He was a runt, notice the pen cap in the lower left corner for size comparison 










Soooooo close!!!









The old man enjoying a leisurely bareback walk









Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CPD

A couple of mine with a macro lens






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevyguy8893

Judging by some of these amazing photos, I need to pick up some lenses for my phone. I don't see a digital SLR in my future anytime soon.

HDR Camera App









The rest don't have any editing, just the regular phone camera app.


----------



## oldpunk78




----------



## junglefowl

These pictures were taken by iphone 4s


----------



## dufus

I'll play too, mytouch 4g, 5mp camera running android 2.3, naked lens


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A baby by the clay. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dufus




----------



## Da Plant Man

Here is a picture...of my cell phone... :hihi: 










I would have gotten a plant, but the engraving place didn't have any they could use on a cell phone.


----------



## Da Plant Man

And here is a panoramic photo taken with said phone. This is with the AGA convention in St. Louis.


----------



## Flyer

*Shots taken with EVO LTE*

Playing with the cell phone camera


----------



## rodcuda

I love that pic from St. Louis.


----------



## junglefowl




----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A black Chocolate Shrimp, berried.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A swarm of Hawaiian Red Shrimp (Opae Ula) having dinner.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A red chocolate shrimp, berried. 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Black Crystal Shrimp 








Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Opae Ula Shrimp 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laqu

okay iphone users WHAT macro lens do you have? i'm looking for one for a 4S.


----------



## mattschaefer92

Here's a couple of decent ones from my iPhone 4.


----------



## sumer

Lotus 








HTC Desire HD


----------



## blizowman1

my 90g planted iphone 4s


----------



## Lukeo85

Nice pics people. The St Louis pic is a winner if there was one.


----------



## thelub

new member here, perusing through the forum here and thought I'd post up pictures I took with my HTC One S.

No added lenses, just a steady hand and specimens that wanted to e photographed.

common orb weaver









not sure exactly what species, but some type of wolf spider I believe. Not the greatest quality, but I was amazed my camera was able to grab the web on the right side. this guy was REALLY small. Coulda fit on my pinky nail:









a female of the same species as the previous









and last but not least a simple earwig. I swear this one new I was taking a picture. It was crawling around super fast until I pulled out my phone :tongue:


----------



## RCode




----------



## TheKribKeeper

Here is one that I took on my recent visit to The California Acadamy of Sciences today. They have some awesome aquarium biotopes and alot of other cool stuff there if you are ever in San Fransico.


----------



## rodcuda

I started this thread thinking I might be able to contribute, but the quality and creativity has turned me into just a spectator!!!!


----------



## sdylanh

Does this count? Pic taken with Samsung Galaxy S3 and edited with a free app called pixlr. New long-pinned GBR.


----------



## sdylanh




----------



## scapegoat

Bare with me if an image doesnt work, this is my mess around server right now and am actively messing around.

Galaxy S3, all but the last were taken with just the stock hardware/software














































and then with an older cameras lens kept on the phone with silly putty










and here's a video of it eating algae off the glass w/ up close and way to personal.

http://bugeyed.webfactional.com/static/media/uploads/personal/fish/20130108_185229.mp4


----------



## jjt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dreamchick

nice to see that you can get some pretty nice pic from a camera phone.


----------



## amajoh

Seriously impressed by some of these pics. What kind of phones do you all have? I don't think my 4S will take them this well. But then, the problem on my end might be the photographer and not the camera!


----------



## sdylanh




----------



## rodcuda




----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Berried opae ula this morning... 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nambroth

I have a hard time getting a sharp focus because both my tanks have curved glass, which distorts things just enough! These are taken with the GS2, and some 'manual' settings in the camera ap.


----------



## Smalls38

New to the forum. Rainy day here. Thought i would post a few pics.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/201/12141206352.jpg/]







[/URL]
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/1214120642.jpg/]







[/URL]
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/1214120645.jpg/]







[/URL]


----------



## difrent7

Galaxy S3


----------



## dreamwallaby

Red Fire Shrimp


----------



## RCode

Here are some of my favorites taken with my IPhone 4S with no lens or anything done with the pics. A little patience and time and you can take good pictures.

I bought myself a Canon T4i for Christmas so I'm having a hard time going back taking pictures with my camera.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenP

*Three brown dogs!*

Can I show an iPad photo? Bebe, Baci, Porkchop from the top and clockwise.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Beautiful pups, Ken. Bostons are my favorite. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coltonorr

A few...


----------



## Tank Man

Iphone 4


----------



## Catie79

I don't know how everyone got such amazing cell phone shots. Mine always have that bit of blurriness to them.


----------



## junglefowl

Iphone 4s!!!


----------



## TheRiverRat

nice pics of sleeping bear area chevyguy, my favorite place in the world, hope you hiked across the dune to the lake michigan side and found the dead forest!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

A bad flash pic of a Blue Bee Shrimp 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkmark




----------



## randpost

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## starfire12

I actually just posted some photos that I took with my Iphone 4s. In the Iphone thread, using a macro lens. To anybody that wants to get a add on lens for their phone just search camera lens for Iphone. Here are just a few of the ones I took. Enjoy

View attachment 292249


View attachment 292257


View attachment 292265


View attachment 292273


View attachment 292281


View attachment 292289


----------



## Culprit

note 3


----------



## JoshBA

Here's a decent photo of one of my young gold dust newts (cynops ensicauda popei).


----------



## aquarist




----------



## FlyingHellFish

No photoshop, no lens. 
iPhone 5s, some iPhone 4


----------



## Chris_Produces

*The Blue Tank*


----------



## MochaLatte

Not sure which phone this was taken with but it was one of the IPhones lol. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayphly

*My iphone pics*

These pics are a couple years old:biggrin:


----------



## Italionstallion888

GS3

































Fts and others













































Nova


















Bella


----------



## Thomas.w

Galaxy S3


----------



## jcgilmore2

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcgilmore2

There's my 20L ^ Taken with galaxy note 3 ... Takes pretty awesome pictures and shoots 4K video. Team android!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcgilmore2

Forgot I took some with the stock panoramic mode. They turned out decent.


















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## abe86

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanlab

Hi guys. I don't own a cell phone but here's pictures from my iPad. Just got into the hobby last month. So the tanks are fairly new.


----------



## Oceanlab

My 10g about three weeks in


----------



## NCSteve

Galaxy S4


----------



## browneu

Galaxy Note 3









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## browneu

Another from Galaxy Note 3









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

Not aquarium based but oh well 
"Nope. You can't see me"


----------



## lamiskool

AquaAurora said:


> Not aquarium based but oh well
> "Nope. You can't see me"


The light! Gotta shield my eyes!


----------



## omgwhiskey

iPhone 5S











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FixxYurFace

*L183*

3 of my beautiful L183s (and a blue ramshorn) coming out for some dinner.


----------



## dru

lg g2


----------



## Algae Beater

Behold the barclaya longifolia that came out of nowhere


----------



## Subtletanks91

Can someone please tell us exactly what lenses your using. Or a website that has lenses for various phones???$


----------



## Duck5003

Subtletanks91 said:


> Can someone please tell us exactly what lenses your using. Or a website that has lenses for various phones???$


Run a google search for "cell phone macro lens" you'll find all sorts. I forget the exact brand one i have, but it was a random one. nothing to special and worked well. You should be able to find some good reviews if no one can give you a specific brand and model. Hope this helps  

Here are some of mine. Some with a macro, some without.


----------



## AquaAurora

Having the gourami as the last photo.. looks like their looking up at the shrimp going "mmm dinner"


----------



## Italionstallion888

Takem with a galaxy s5


----------



## 0live

Everything I've posted in this thread was taken with my iPhone w/ macro: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=615970


----------



## MWebee

Great pics Stallion!


----------



## dindin

Oh! I am so incredibly jealous. These are all fabulous pics! I have an iphone 5 and a Sony alpha with lots of lenses. I'm just incredibly inept at photography. 

These are wth the phone, no lenses.This is a new baby about 1/4 inch long, I discovered him while cleaning the tank!









Was gonna list blue swords on aquabid, but I can't get them in focus. They're too fast.









couple of orchids in bloom


















My faithful companion









Here I switched to the Sony, no extra lenses but I set it to keep clicking away every 3 seconds.


----------



## 0live

Beautiful orchids! 

I wouldn't consider your photography "inept" just unpracticed. Keep shooting, you'll train your eye.


----------



## Default

I love taking pics with my iPhone or iPad :icon_wink
Too bad uploading blurs it out


----------



## Shremph




----------



## dreamer_yoyo

I want to get a micro lens as well. Pictures look great!


----------



## Lukeo85

Taken with iPhone 4s with cheapo stick on macro lens.


----------



## abe86

Recently planted 29 gallon high tech tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmf3460

heres a few of mine.


----------



## thelub

Just took these last night

*better pictures*


----------



## jmf3460

lovely angels thelub!!


----------



## thelub

Thanks  they were feeling the love after their water change and loss of some tank mates that were moved to the big tank


----------



## vpmaster

From my two tanks! 55g & 20g

All taking from iPhone 5s!

Thank you!


----------



## randpost

Kale Day


----------



## jcgilmore2

Some pics I took with my note 3. Nothing special but figured I would share.






























Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Subtletanks91

Randpost do you have a nokia? I have that mode on my phone as well for your last photo. I've never used it though. Still trying to find a macro lense


----------



## Rob in Puyallup

Well... It's not a planted tank, but it was taken with my cell phone... My Black Ray Goby.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Subtletanks91

Anyone have experience with this one? Seems like the best choice for a nokia lumia 920 with the camera in the back middle of the phone
Amazon.com: Easy-Macro Cell Phone Lens Band for iPhone & Android: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## randpost

Subtletanks91 said:


> Randpost do you have a nokia? I have that mode on my phone as well for your last photo. I've never used it though. Still trying to find a macro lense


Samsung Galaxy S5 in auto mode. 

That last photo was pieced together by Google Plus automatically. I literally exerted no effort. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Italionstallion888

My rose bush


----------



## Subtletanks91

just got my macro lens today.. took one photo with my moonlight on. the only thing im not to happy about is the specimen has to be within about an inh of my les to be clear and not blury


----------



## Hardy85

iPhone 5s, no addition lens, basic settings


----------



## jmf3460

do you blanche the kale before feeding it to the shrimp or just toss it in fresh??


----------



## Subtletanks91

kale needs to be blanched to soften the rough leaf up so it will sink. other wise it will float.


----------



## Monster Fish

Seedgrown Drosera burmannii "Red Giant". Taken with my Galaxy S4 without any additional lens.


----------



## Islandgaliam

Taken with a Warp...


----------



## cody1250x




----------



## cody1250x

Samsung galaxy s4


----------



## aqua-freak

Using my galaxy S2. Yup, still rockin the s2 lol


----------



## IDR

Just snapped this of one of my GBR's today:










And this is my tank as of a week ago or so (forgive the sparse Amazon Swords — they were cut down to get new growth going, and to remove transparent leaves):










iPhone 5S, no lens, no filter.


----------



## grammaknits02

My blue velvet shrimp, taken with iPhone 5S and olloclip macro lens 10x:











Olloclip 15x lens:


----------



## Down_Shift




----------



## abe86

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grammaknits02

abe86 said:


> View attachment 342393
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful tank Abe86!


----------



## Cannonball_Sax

*Berried Cherry*

Taken with a Google MyTouch.


----------



## Raith

Samsung Galaxy S4.


----------



## Down_Shift




----------



## Italionstallion888

my 55g



























Blue ram pair


----------



## bitFUUL

Downoi!


----------



## Raith

More!


----------



## KevinEdgar

iPhone 5S, no edit or clip ons.


----------



## Down_Shift

No lens. Thinking bout buying that 3 lens pack off amazing for $8


----------



## woopderson

All taken with my galaxy s2. Close ones with ink365 clip on macro


----------



## Down_Shift




----------



## 94Vang94

Nexus 5


----------



## Seena

Not just good camera but also great photography skills
Good job!


----------



## Italionstallion888

Does anyone know if they make a tripod for the galaxy s5?


----------



## ajtank

Samsung Galaxy S4. Google Camera app using lens blur mode only. Great for macro shots, but my betta needed to be real still.


----------



## Xzavier247

ajtank said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4. Google Camera app using lens blur mode only. Great for macro shots, but my betta needed to be real still.


Beautiful photo. I was always fond of my wife's s4 camera too. I think it is way better than my RAZR HD.
But then again I own a canon dslr lol


----------



## jbrady33

Italionstallion888 said:


> Does anyone know if they make a tripod for the galaxy s5?


No personal experience, but here are a few:

http://joby.com/smartphones/griptig...ZaDcHvtiv4SF70UBrb-aLcm6-20Xvu3CVLhoCn5fw_wcB

Amazon.com: Aluminum Camera Shooting Tripod Mount Holder for Samsung Galaxy S5 Note 3 Note 2 S4 S3 S2: Cell Phones & Accessories


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_PQDq2gkQg

http://www.shopandroid.com/samsung-galaxy-s5-photography.htm

http://www.shoulderpod.com/shoulderpod-s1/


----------



## Italionstallion888

thats perfect, thank you!


----------



## slade

hi all, some iphone 5 pics, jeep ones taken by breaking down a iphone vid into frames


----------



## brooksie321




----------



## familytank

here are a few of mine samsung qalaxy 4


----------



## chautrung

Unedited iPhone 5S


----------



## Mazyblondie

All taken with my HTC one. Not the greatest quality but still captures the moment.


----------



## defiesexistence

chautrung said:


> Unedited iPhone 5s


What is this, some pogostemon? It's gorgeous!


----------



## defiesexistence

Taken with an S4 camera and android camera app


----------



## AquaAurora

defiesexistence said:


> What is this, some pogostemon? It's gorgeous!


Thats Ludwigia inclinata "curly/tornato" according to the photographers tank journal.


----------



## Apistia

LG G3. unedited, but cropped.


----------



## Italionstallion888




----------



## samjpikey




----------



## AquaAurora

samjpikey said:


>


lovely tank but you should get 3-5 more of that fish .. black neon tetra?
Also otos are a shoaling fish and do better in groups. Solo they tend to get scared (think something ate the other otos) and aren't as active/visible. A group of 6 is recommended but in a small tank you can do 4 (have 4 in a 12g long)


----------



## samjpikey

AquaAurora said:


> lovely tank but you should get 3-5 more of that fish .. black neon tetra?
> Also otos are a shoaling fish and do better in groups. Solo they tend to get scared (think something ate the other otos) and aren't as active/visible. A group of 6 is recommended but in a small tank you can do 4 (have 4 in a 12g long)




I have 6 ottos , the tank is still young but well cycled. 
I try not to over stock my tanks but I know I've needed a few more additions. 
That's why earlier on today I but a shoal of 6 cherry barbs (4female ),


----------



## AquaAurora

samjpikey said:


> I have 6 ottos , the tank is still young but well cycled.
> I try not to over stock my tanks but I know I've needed a few more additions.
> That's why earlier on today I but a shoal of 6 cherry barbs (4female ),


Ah k cool, only saw the one oto in the photo. I also have cherry barbs, 4 males 8 females in a planted 55g they are fun to watch.


----------



## samjpikey

AquaAurora said:


> Ah k cool, only saw the one oto in the photo. I also have cherry barbs, 4 males 8 females in a planted 55g they are fun to watch.





You can see a few more in the right hand corner.


----------



## AquaAurora

Ah yes I see them now ^^ they're good at blending in.


----------



## AquaAurora

Big fat caterpillar popped up on the house when we had some warm weather after a few days of it in the 40sF O.O


----------



## Nekki7

This is my first Plated tank, It's about 7 months old now. Using my new galaxy note 4 to take this image.


----------



## Beast from the east

charms said:


> Most of my tank shots are from my cell phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All taken w/ my Samsung Galaxy 2 in the past 4/5 months
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


haha is that your dog? very funny hahaha :icon_lol:


----------



## Italionstallion888

My pitt use to do that all of the time. On the couch, in the yard and on the stair case. Just liked being upside down, gums flapping and all


----------



## StrangeDejavu

Samsung Galaxy S4. Bit outdated but it can still take some nice photos.


----------



## BDoss1985

new Note 4 Pics


----------



## monk1boy

BDoss1985 said:


> new Note 4 Pics


This is an absolutely beautiful tank. For some reason, I really like it.


----------



## RexDart

Samsung Galaxy S5
Shrimps, gobies, lampeyes.


----------



## Xzavier247

^ Nice Neos!


----------



## BDoss1985

monk1boy said:


> This is an absolutely beautiful tank. For some reason, I really like it.


Thanks man, I still think my plant arrangement needs work.


----------



## BHolmes

Galaxy S5 Active


----------



## rebelbuck1993

Alcatel one touch


----------



## n25philly

They will never see me coming...Wait, what do you mean I am neon orange! Taken with my note 3


----------



## treyLcham

Well sadly i dont have any fish pics since my tank isnt running yet but here is a few of my chameleon =)


----------



## Viper

Taken using my LG G3


----------



## erinbirdsong

Nothing fancy, just wanted a pic of my guys since they were out staring at me...
Taken with my Galaxy s5


----------



## MicroDude

No special lenses on my son's iPhone 5c
framed and filtered


----------



## Italionstallion888




----------



## Chris_Produces

Going with the Otocinclus theme. Think I zoomed too far in on my Galaxy S5


----------



## Italionstallion888

I'm not impressed with the micro on the s5, it can't focus any closer than 6 inches away.


----------



## Viper

Italionstallion888 said:


> I'm not impressed with the micro on the s5, it can't focus any closer than 6 inches away.


I just bought this the other day. Still waiting on it. For that price it's worth a shot.

Amazon.com: Leegoal(TM) Detachable 0.67X Wide Angle Macro Lens for Apple iPhone, iPod Nano 5, Camera Phones (Camera Lens Smaller than 9.5mm): Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## Chris_Produces

Viper said:


> I just bought this the other day. Still waiting on it. For that price it's worth a shot.
> 
> Amazon.com: Leegoal(TM) Detachable 0.67X Wide Angle Macro Lens for Apple iPhone, iPod Nano 5, Camera Phones (Camera Lens Smaller than 9.5mm): Cell Phones & Accessories


I'll be looking forward to seeing pics shot with this add on. Super cheap price and great deal if it actually works any.


----------



## Viper

Chris_Produces said:


> I'll be looking forward to seeing pics shot with this add on. Super cheap price and great deal if it actually works any.


Unfortunately with the free shipping, my estimated delivery date is Friday, December 26, 2014 - Wednesday, January 14, 2015.


----------



## PickieBee

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


What kind of crab is that?


----------



## javajive1981

treyLcham said:


> Well sadly i dont have any fish pics since my tank isnt running yet but here is a few of my chameleon =)


Wow! He is so flipping awesome!


----------



## Italionstallion888

Bought a cheap tripod off amazon, best of the bunch


----------



## abe86




----------



## Italionstallion888

Love the color scheme you have going. Nicely done


----------



## AquaAurora

abe86 said:


> View attachment 400346
> View attachment 400354


That must be one very happy vt betta boy ^^ Love how colorful your tank is!


----------



## abe86

Italionstallion888 said:


> Love the color scheme you have going. Nicely done






AquaAurora said:


> That must be one very happy vt betta boy ^^ Love how colorful your tank is!



Thank you. He sure is one happy fish.


----------



## AquaAurora




----------



## killiefish

Bamboo shrimp chilling like a boss.


----------



## killiefish




----------



## Fodder

One of my RCS's feeling frisky - has her eye out of the water. She picked through the Silvinia like this for about 20 min.











My Ammano's will poke their entire heads out of the water for brief moments. Haven't been able to capture that.


Taken with an iP6. Tank is an 11L Long.


----------



## Dustin87

Heres some pics with my iphone 4s. Taken this week.


----------



## Apistia




----------



## philipraposo1982

Taken with my Note 3, no lenses


----------



## AquaAurora

From a few months ago
Dead dragonfly after first the frost 


Praying mantis spreading himself out to be big (pardon the finger)


----------



## Viper

Chris_Produces said:


> I'll be looking forward to seeing pics shot with this add on. Super cheap price and great deal if it actually works any.


Finally received this thing. It's "OK". If you're trying to take a picture more than a few centimeters in front of the lens, forget about it. So those macro shots of shrimp and fish won't be possible unless they're right up against the glass and sitting still. But for the pictures it can take, I'd say it's a pretty good value at $2.50.

Picture of my Anubias leaf (don't mind the algae). 










P.S. - I assume this is the work of Customs (since the lens was from China). Glad to see they take care of packages


----------



## zerodameaon

The cleaning crew comes out to work.






































Creeper Cory, you can see him in the glass reflection hiding under the driftwood.


----------



## trouty

My prized possessions: Galaxy Rasbora's


----------



## treyLcham

javajive1981 said:


> Wow! He is so flipping awesome!


thanks haha he def is!

Bump:


Mazyblondie said:


> All taken with my HTC one. Not the greatest quality but still captures the moment.


wow i have never seen such a big catfish in a tank before!


----------



## Viper

Anubias and Crypt pearling


----------



## 10kredline

treyLcham said:


> Well sadly i dont have any fish pics since my tank isnt running yet but here is a few of my chameleon =)


Oh man, your Panther is so healthy. I miss my guy. It's been years since I've owned a chameleon. That passion and love have transferred to aquascaping. :smile:


----------



## Viper

One of my new inhabitants.


----------



## brooksie321

My boy


----------



## Milkshake

Male cpo


----------



## Milkshake

Corys


----------



## aksmzk




----------



## Khamul1of9

abe86 said:


> View attachment 400346
> View attachment 400354


which of these two is the older picture?


----------



## FewestKitten896

Always has such a sad face.









My male blue ram.









- HTC Rezound


----------



## Italionstallion888

^^^^Razor blade your glass homie


----------



## FewestKitten896

Italionstallion888 said:


> ^^^^Razor blade your glass homie


Haha. Yeah both tanks need a good wipe down.


----------

